# Original Owner!!!



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Well, I'm getting ready to show the Beast at the Dallas Autorama again this year and have been gathering up stuff to make some sort of display sign. I've got the original owners manual - the actual one that came with the car. I also have the Protect-O-Plate and the warranty booklet. I thought maybe I'd ask my bride to shadow-box them for me or something since she's really good at scrapbook-y stuff. Of course on the Protect-O-Plate was the original owner's name, so just on a whim I decided to try to find him.

I did. 

He's still living in Amarillo and remembers the car :cheers

We had a brief but pleasant phone conversation, I gave him the url to my web site, and we exchanged email addresses. Hopefully he'll have some stories to tell.

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Very Cool Bear!:cheers eric


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Bear, that's a great story. Sometimes long shots pay off!!


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Could even do something BIGGER like this!! Amarillo, Wonder if it was brought at the Brown PONTIAC dealership??


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Very Cool Bear!:cheers eric




:agree


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

FNG69 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Could even do something BIGGER like this!! Amarillo, Wonder if it was brought at the Brown PONTIAC dealership??




Is that "Hanoi Jane" Fonda on the cover of the "Saturday Evening Post?"


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

Awesome. I bought my 68 from original owner. He's 80plus now but had all he original paper work including window sticker and order form. Also the owner had the original build sheet given directly to him since it was special order. The guy that owned yours must be very proud of what you have made of it. Great story


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

"Is that "Hanoi Jane" Fonda on the cover of the "Saturday Evening Post?"

That would be a GREAT BIG NOPE!! Jill St. John would be the right answer..


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

FNG69 said:


> Could even do something BIGGER like this!! Amarillo, Wonder if it was brought at the Brown PONTIAC dealership??


I like that, and yes it was. Also, it was built at the GM plant in Arlington Texas.

Bear


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

FNG69 said:


> "Is that "Hanoi Jane" Fonda on the cover of the "Saturday Evening Post?"
> 
> That would be a GREAT BIG NOPE!! Jill St. John would be the right answer..


Jill St. John...hubba, hubba, hubba...

Cool story Bear...

Bill


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

"""""Jill St. John...hubba, hubba, hubba..."""""

It's the May 9 1964 issue #18. cost 20 cents back then. Mentions some of her recent social companions being Frank Sinatra & Glenn Ford. Four of her movies come Blow your horn, Who's been sleeping in my bed, Honeymoon Hotel, and Who's minding the store..


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

who's minding the store...LADY!...


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

That's so cool Bear. You should invite the original owner to the car show


----------



## advag (Jan 17, 2012)

What a great story! It is awesome to be able to chat with the original owner.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

FNG69 said:


> "Is that "Hanoi Jane" Fonda on the cover of the "Saturday Evening Post?"
> 
> That would be a GREAT BIG NOPE!! Jill St. John would be the right answer..


Thank you to a fellow old-timer.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Looks like Brown dealership still in bussiness today. Just dealing in buicks now. Wonder if you contacted them if they would still have one of these for your display box.


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

Very cool! I contacted the original owner to a '69 Firebird I once had, but I'd love see if I can find the original owner to my GTO one day.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Bear, you should take him for a ride in it and scare the shit out of him!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Bear's car scares the s**t out of _me_, and we're 1700 miles apart!!


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

^--- it's even scarier in person. Got to see it at the show today. It's a beaut.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

FNG69 said:


> Looks like Brown dealership still in bussiness today. Just dealing in buicks now. Wonder if you contacted them if they would still have one of these for your display box.


That would be cool! - The car had that emblem on it (with part of it broken off) until I removed it and filled the holes.

Lookie what I just received in email today...

A photo of the Beast taken in 1972...

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Now THAT is waaaaay cool.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Wow! The one kid even has a helmet, must've been fast back then too!


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

COOL.:cool..:cool..:cool..:cool


----------

